# Lorraine Kelly - Side Boob



## rs007

With all the anti-Lorraine Kelly stuff yesterday, and the fact that I support REAL women, I just thought I would post up this pic in a new thread.










Now any guy that says they wouldnt is lying - or gay.

Even if you detest her, if you could be promised no one would find out, you would.

All you young guys, don't give us the macho bullsh1t, youve probably pulled and shagged worse in da club - you fkng would, you'd at least have a w4nk into a sock thinking about her, then tenderly tuck said w4nksock away under matress, or perhaps behind a radiator.

Anywhere your mum woudlnt find it.

Or maybe you want your mum to find it, you fkn dirty little deviant bastards

But anyway, yeah, cracking side boob, even if she is Scottish.

PS - this thread dedicated to R84 who actually pretended to be disgusted at my confession that I initiated - and ended - a masturbation session after watching Lorraine on the tellybox. Well bet you aren't disgusted now, you'd def do it.


----------



## Guest

Sick ****ing horrible man!!!!

But mmmmm boobs


----------



## Sylar

Got to admit, I do feel a slight twinge of guilty taboo naughtiness in my penis after watching her on GMTV for 3 mins or so....


----------



## cult

rs007 said:


> , you'd at least have a w4nk into a sock thinking about her, then tenderly tuck said w4nksock away under matress, or perhaps behind a radiator.
> 
> Anywhere your mum woudlnt find it.
> 
> .


brings back memories lol:lol: as my mother found my stash of socks when i was younger and she told me to go and see a doctor as i told her that i was blowing my nose in them when she asked what it was :lol: .


----------



## rs007

Dan said:


> Sick ****ing horrible man!!!!
> 
> *But mmmmm boobs*


That is an acceptable response, although you had me worried for a time there - congratulations - you are not gay, you are in fact a perfectly red blooded male - go to the front of the class


----------



## rs007

cultivator said:


> brings back memories lol:lol: as my mother found my stash of socks when i was younger and she told me to go and see a doctor as i told her that i was blowing my nose in them when she asked what it was :lol: .


Awwwwww how sweet, your mum actually let you believe she believed you all that time - she knew mate, she knew


----------



## Sylar

Did I day that out loud...?????!

I meant, you're twisted and a deviant sicko rs007! :lol:


----------



## RedKola

rs007 said:


> With all the anti-Lorraine Kelly stuff yesterday, and the fact that I support REAL women, I just thought I would post up this pic in a new thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now any guy that says they wouldnt is lying - or gay.
> 
> Even if you detest her, if you could be promised no one would find out, you would.
> 
> All you young guys, don't give us the macho bullsh1t, youve probably pulled and shagged worse in da club - you fkng would, you'd at least have a w4nk into a sock thinking about her,* then tenderly tuck said w4nksock away under matress, or perhaps behind a radiator.*
> 
> Anywhere your mum woudlnt find it.
> 
> Or maybe you want your mum to find it, you fkn dirty little deviant bastards
> 
> But anyway, yeah, cracking side boob, even if she is Scottish.
> 
> PS - this thread dedicated to R84 who actually pretended to be disgusted at my confession that I initiated - and ended - a masturbation session after watching Lorraine on the tellybox. Well bet you aren't disgusted now, you'd def do it.


So that's where you're putting them..... :cursing:

I wondered why I kept washing odd socks....


----------



## rs007

Sylar said:


> Did I day that out loud...?????!
> 
> I meant, you're twisted and a deviant sicko rs007! :lol:


Too late!!! Congratulations, you are completely healthy!*

*according ot my odd outlook on life


----------



## cult

rs007 said:


> Awwwwww how sweet, your mum actually let you believe she believed you all that time - she knew mate, she knew


i know that now as my da told me a few years later and we had a good old laugh about it . still cant look my ma in the face when it comes up in a joke


----------



## rs007

RedKola said:


> So that's where you're putting them..... :cursing:
> 
> I wondered why I kept washing odd socks....


 :whistling:

You know how you thought slugs had been coming in at night and going all over the curtains because you could see the trails....

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

I might have to make my second confession in two days


----------



## Guest

They are some awesome booo bees tbh :lol: :lol:

And just to think... im off cycle too


----------



## rs007

cultivator said:


> i know that now as my da told me a few years later and we had a good old laugh about it . still cant look my ma in the face when it comes up in a joke


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Is it like one of those cringing things they make a point of bringing up in innapropriate circumstances???

Reps when recharged lololol


----------



## Sylar

rs007 said:


> Too late!!! Congratulations, you are completely healthy!*


LOL... only messing.. Not my cup of tea really, but I am surprised you haven't found the one naked pic of her on the net.

A mate sent it to me a while back, I was slightly perplexed - I usually enjoy a protein shake, or boiled eggs and a slice of toast seeing her face on the telly, I'll never get those naked t1ts out of my heads now lol....!

They were quite nice tho. :bounce:


----------



## Guest

Sylar said:


> LOL... only messing.. Not my cup of tea really, but I am surprised you haven't found the one naked pic of her on the net.
> 
> A mate sent it to me a while back, I was slightly perplexed - I usually enjoy a protein shake, or boiled eggs and a slice of toast seeing her face on the telly, I'll never get those naked t1ts out of my heads now lol....!
> 
> They were quite nice tho. :bounce:


BUMP FOR PIC :lol:


----------



## rs007

Full naked doesnt do owt much for me, I like to get a tease, a hint if you will.

Incidentally Im a big camel toe fan - do you know if there are any LK camel toe pics in existance???

:lol:


----------



## WRT

rs007 said:


> With all the anti-Lorraine Kelly stuff yesterday, and the fact that I support REAL women, I just thought I would post up this pic in a new thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now any guy that says they wouldnt is lying - or gay.
> 
> Even if you detest her, if you could be promised no one would find out, you would.
> 
> All you young guys, don't give us the macho bullsh1t, youve probably pulled and shagged worse in da club - you fkng would, you'd at least have a w4nk into a sock thinking about her, then tenderly tuck said w4nksock away under matress, or perhaps behind a radiator.


True, I would for sure. Look at them tits.


----------



## RedKola

rs007 said:


> Full naked doesnt do owt much for me, I like to get a tease, a hint if you will.
> 
> Incidentally Im a big camel toe fan - do you know if there are any LK camel toe pics in existance???
> 
> :lol:


That's coz you know they'll be doon to her knees! :lol:

Too far with the avatar man! Get that fckin' aff! :ban:


----------



## rs007

the avatar is awesome, good looking lady, certianly better looking than a cats baloon knot. Marginally some might say.

Besides, does anybody remember her from ages ago? She really genuinely has got like 10x better lookign with age!


----------



## PHHead

I think she's quite hot actually lol, bet she's a dirt eye too!


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> :whistling:
> 
> You know how you thought weeman had been coming in at night and cumming all over the curtains because you could see the trails....
> 
> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> I might have to make my second confession in two days


mate..............you said you wouldnt let on?!? WTF?!? i thought we were bro's???


----------



## rs007

OMG OMG OMG I have foound the scuddy pics of her, bang tidy!!!! From a few years ago by the looks of it, if its not her its a bloody dead ringer.

Nice hairy tw4t as well, none of this under age emulating shaven nonsense :lol:

Cant post, not general safe, will happily pm link.

I fully expect a million pms asking for these wonderful pics


----------



## R84

Get your sock ready RS:


----------



## rs007

Serious post

Lorraine Kelly thread got to two pages :lol:

This forum is definitely dying


----------



## rs007

R84 said:


> Get your sock ready RS:


Fvck ya dafty dont post it in here, you'll get the whole thread moved to the adult lounge and I refuse to go in there on account of the fact I don't want to see my best mate & his missus's giblets spread all about the shop :cursing:


----------



## Sylar

Well, it was 90% naked - The one I saw was a holiday snap, just big, luscious Kelly t1ts. :thumb:

Don't think there was any camel toe though.

I have a crises of confidence even talking about her in a sexual way pmsl... It doesn't feel right lol... She's the staple of breakfast TV ffs.

Bunch of fcuking depraved, demoralised perverted deviants! :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts

nice one, and guys, you only need to put lorraine kelly naked into google images and there they are, NICE

good bushy clunge too


----------



## rs007

I found them by searching for Lorraine Kelly camel toe. Alas, that search hasn't turned up the goods yet, but it found the full nudes

sorry if spelling and grammar a bit off, typing wiht left hand only right now shouldnt be long


----------



## R84




----------



## Sylar

Reciprocating on the GMTV [email protected] note - I must confess that I've Snap, Crackle and Popped more than once whilst preparing my Kellogg's breakfast cereal when the lovely Kate Garraway was on screen...


----------



## Sylar

^Not best face pic, I admit - But her breastages look very nice! :thumb:


----------



## WRT

Sylar said:


> Reciprocating on the GMTV [email protected] note - I must confess that I've Snap, Crackle and Popped more than once whilst preparing my Kellogg's breakfast cereal when the lovely Kate Garraway was on screen...


Oh fuk yes:bounce:


----------



## Jacko89

Id bone the **** out of her!


----------



## huytonturbo

Love to just bone the dirt bags!


----------



## offo

i'd do that irish pasty


----------



## Uriel

Bo Selecta ruined Lorraine for me.

I keep expecting her to part her legs and display a huge unkempt "Growler" when she's on.....

Saying that, RS probably pops his japs eye pearls at that:lol: :lol:


----------



## richardrahl

Sylar said:


> Reciprocating on the GMTV [email protected] note - I must confess that I've Snap, Crackle and Popped more than once whilst preparing my Kellogg's breakfast cereal when the lovely Kate Garraway was on screen...


Kate's hot. Great chest!

I feel so much better now that I know it's not just me who wants to nail Lorraine Kelly. :thumb:


----------



## dixie normus

Uriel said:


> Bo Selecta ruined Lorraine for me.
> 
> I keep expecting her to part her legs and display a huge unkempt "Growler" when she's on.....
> 
> Saying that, RS probably pops his japs eye pearls at that:lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xg04&related=0]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xg04&related=0

*My Growler - Bo Selecta*

Uploaded by stevanhogg.


----------



## BillC

Not that I have ever paid much attention to the burds of GMTV:whistling:





Yep, I'm a dirty pervert, off cycle too and still getting the horn from the above.


----------



## WRT

Kate Garroway could rape me for weeks on end.


----------



## UnitedFan

What on Earth have I stumbled across :|

Kate would be more likely to get it off me than LK like.

I am quite disgusted by her Scottish accent. I'd have to choke her with my d1ck


----------



## rs007

UnitedFan said:


> What on Earth have I stumbled across :|
> 
> Kate would be more likely to get it off me than LK like.
> 
> *I am quite disgusted by her Scottish accent. I'd have to choke her with my d1ck*


 :lol: classic :lol:

Her voice does my box in too, thats what they put a mute button on the remote for 

Actually, I hate most of the Scottish accents :cursing:

Youve got ones like mine - Glesga ned :cursing:

The ones that roll their Rs all pretentious and posh like :cursing:

The ones that try and act sophisticated and suave (Ewan McGregor, Sean Connery) :cursing:

Aberdeen folk - the just don't even speak any form of language known to man :cursing:

Highlanders - they act all pretentious and snobby by insisting in talking in a tongue that should have died out decades ago :cursing:

I hate Scottish folk


----------



## LittleChris

Wonderful creatures.


----------



## DNC

I think the Scottish accent on girls is 1 of the sexiest there is.Met loads of scottish girls on holiday and always ended up falling in love with 1 of them.

The blokes just sound thick though:lol:


----------



## rs007

DNC said:


> I think the Scottish accent on girls is 1 of the sexiest there is.Met loads of scottish girls on holiday and always ended up falling in love with 1 of them.
> 
> The blokes just sound thick though:lol:


You want to hear some of the neds around here, I garuantee you would kill them in the mouth until dead :lol:

EDIT - in fact, just watch any of the trash you get from Scotland on Jeremy Kyle, if you can rub one out to that, let alone fall in love with it, then you are some sort of freak :lol:


----------



## DNC

rs007 said:


> You want to hear some of the neds around here, I garuantee you would kill them in the mouth until dead :lol:
> 
> EDIT - in fact, just watch any of the trash you get from Scotland on Jeremy Kyle, if you can rub one out to that, let alone fall in love with it, then you are some sort of freak :lol:


We don't get the Scottish Jeremy Kyle show down here mate,i'll have to take your word for it:lol:


----------



## RedKola

rs007 said:


> :lol: classic :lol:
> 
> Her voice does my box in too, thats what they put a mute button on the remote for
> 
> Actually, I hate most of the Scottish accents :cursing:
> 
> Youve got ones like mine - Glesga ned :cursing:
> 
> The ones that roll their Rs all pretentious and posh like :cursing:
> 
> The ones that try and act sophisticated and suave (Ewan McGregor, Sean Connery) :cursing:
> 
> Aberdeen folk - the just don't even speak any form of language known to man :cursing:
> 
> Highlanders - they act all pretentious and snobby by insisting in talking in a tongue that should have died out decades ago :cursing:
> 
> I hate Scottish folk


Get that fckin avatar off - or I will actually punch you in the balls later when I see you! (when you least expect it!) :cursing:


----------



## WRT

RK, tell a man what to do and they'll do the complete opposite


----------



## RedKola

WRT said:


> RK, tell a man what to do and they'll do the complete opposite


The balls will be getting it later then! :lol:


----------



## rs007

RedKola said:


> Get that fckin avatar off - or I will actually punch you in the balls later when I see you! (when you least expect it!) :cursing:


not a chance, best one yet - if you dont STFU you will make me do something you will regret :lol:


----------



## Milky

rs007 said:


> not a chance, best one yet - if you dont STFU you will make me do something you will regret :lol:


I thought we had established that even if she phoned you rite now and said "pop round" you would think she wa setting you up...

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cheese

I'd do a spiderman on her.


----------



## Uriel

RedKola said:


> I will actually punch you in the balls later when I see you! (when you least expect it!) :cursing:


If you pair are anything like us after years of marital "bliss" - he'll take any hand-genital contact he can get:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jux

she's a very pretty lady. Why pass that oppertunity up?


----------



## Five-O

rs007 said:


> With all the anti-Lorraine Kelly stuff yesterday, and the fact that I support REAL women, I just thought I would post up this pic in a new thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now any guy that says they wouldnt is lying - or gay.
> 
> Even if you detest her, if you could be promised no one would find out, you would.
> 
> All you young guys, don't give us the macho bullsh1t, youve probably pulled and shagged worse in da club - you fkng would, you'd at least have a w4nk into a sock thinking about her, then tenderly tuck said w4nksock away under matress, or perhaps behind a radiator.
> 
> Anywhere your mum woudlnt find it.
> 
> Or maybe you want your mum to find it, you fkn dirty little deviant bastards
> 
> But anyway, yeah, cracking side boob, even if she is Scottish.
> 
> PS - this thread dedicated to R84 who actually pretended to be disgusted at my confession that I initiated - and ended - a masturbation session after watching Lorraine on the tellybox. Well bet you aren't disgusted now, you'd def do it.


I actually really f'kin like that, good quality pair of t1ts, id get stuck reyt in :thumbup1:


----------



## BillC

Ow now seeing as I'm now a freind of sorts, like the once a year nice to see you type, I thought I'd help you out before you lose a testicle. Thought this work of art for a new avatar was a happy compromise, side boobage but prettier??? :innocent:










Feel free to use it:thumb: :whistling:


----------



## RedKola

:lol: :lol: :lol: Fcuk off man :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dixie normus

LK on a cold day:whistling:


----------



## GM-20

rams are you kidding me?

she is ugly!!

a lot of vodka and cash would be needed!


----------



## rs007

GM-20 said:


> rams are you kidding me?
> 
> she is ugly!!
> 
> a lot of vodka and cash would be needed!


You have just confirmed every suspicion I have ever had about your sexuality.

No straight man would pass up that opportunity if it came to them, if no one would ever find out etc.

Youd at least bury your face in her ample bosom and you bloody well know it!!!


----------



## WRT

rs007 said:


> You have just confirmed every suspicion I have ever had about your sexuality.
> 
> No straight man would pass up that opportunity if it came to them, *if no one would ever find out etc.*
> 
> Youd at least bury your face in her ample bosom and you bloody well know it!!!


Would anyway, and film it and make a bit of dosh.


----------



## GM-20

rs007 said:


> You have just confirmed every suspicion I have ever had about your sexuality.
> 
> No straight man would pass up that opportunity if it came to them, if no one would ever find out etc.
> 
> Youd at least bury your face in her ample bosom and you bloody well know it!!!


it was never suspicion more hope :whistling:

id give her a cheeky honk but nothing more


----------



## hamsternuts

i'd jiz in her repeatedly until it looked like she had a runny nose


----------



## RedKola

rs007 said:


> You have just confirmed every suspicion I have ever had about your sexuality.
> 
> No straight man would pass up that opportunity if it came to them, if no one would ever find out etc.
> 
> *Youd at least bury your face in her ample bosom and you bloody well know it!*!!


Yeah, and if you look hard enough you will see the swirls where's she's rolled them up like swiss rolls to fit them in her bra! PMSL :lol:

You lot are dying for her to unfurl them onto your faces! :lol: :thumb:


----------



## rs007

RedKola said:


> Yeah, and if you look hard enough you will see the swirls where's she's rolled them up like swiss rolls to fit them in her bra! PMSL :lol:
> 
> You lot are dying for her to unfurl them onto your faces! :lol: :thumb:


They could unfurl like ancient egyption scrolls, I'd still whap my coupon between them!


----------



## GM-20

RedKola said:


> Yeah, and if you look hard enough you will see the swirls where's she's rolled them up like swiss rolls to fit them in her bra! PMSL :lol:
> 
> You lot are dying for her to unfurl them onto your faces! :lol: :thumb:


too true

can tell its getting cold up your neck of the woods!

dunno how you put up with it


----------

